# Be careful out there - armed civilian road blocks in oregon



## Breck (Sep 17, 2020)

https://amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/sep/16/oregon-fires-armed-civilian-roadblocks-police
If your traveling right now be careful. These kinds of things tend to get a little hairy. Avoid these assholes at all costs.


----------



## eyeballstoentrails (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank you so much for this information. It's disheartening to hear people are doing this shit, but even more so with everything that's going down here.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 17, 2020)

I've heard multiple reports of this going on in different areas in Oregon, fueled by suggestions from local law enforcement that protesters are the source of the wildfires, running around lighting things on fire.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/14/us/oregon-armed-checkpoints-wildfires-looting-trnd
Law enforcement officials have also been briefing locals on how to get away with murder:



If you encounter one of these armed checkpoints, turn and drive the other way, if at all possible.


----------



## perapeteticSolitude (Dec 3, 2020)

I grew up in Southern California, and evacuated neighborhoods during fire season were a free for all. If there were armed militias around that shit wouldn’t have flown at all, just saying. I’m in my 30s now and don’t fuck with felonious shit like I did when I was a teenager. If these folks are just protecting their own shit I don’t see a problem really.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 3, 2020)

perapeteticSolitude said:


> I grew up in Southern California, and evacuated neighborhoods during fire season were a free for all. If there were armed militias around that shit wouldn’t have flown at all, just saying. I’m in my 30s now and don’t fuck with felonious shit like I did when I was a teenager. If these folks are just protecting their own shit I don’t see a problem really.


They weren't just protecting their own shit, they were setting up roadblocks looking for people they don't think belong there, specifically "antifa", with cops giving them instructions on how to get away with murder of unarmed people.

And armed people hanging out in fire evacuation zones looking for looters is a guaranteed recipe for deaths.


----------

